# NOx reagent tank level



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

What kind of scan tool are you using?

I have a Scan Gauge II but don’t recall seeing an ‘x-gauge’ option for DEF level...?


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

It's called OBDWiz. It's a PC based application.

The PID says SAE 0x85 but there are several other NOx sensors in that range too.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

I use a scan gauge II. The "LVL" is to show the Diesel Exhaust Fluid Level as a % . Mine has always shown 100% and I fill the DEF tank about every 10,000 miles with a little over 3 gallons at a DEF pump.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

mkohan said:


> I use a scan gauge II. The "LVL" is to show the Diesel Exhaust Fluid Level as a % . Mine has always shown 100% and I fill the DEF tank about every 10,000 miles with a little over 3 gallons at a DEF pump.


Awesome. Thanks for sharing. I'll accept that as my car is operating normally.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

BDCCruze said:


> Awesome. Thanks for sharing. I'll accept that as my car is operating normally.


its designed to last between oil changes


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

boraz said:


> its designed to last between oil changes


I've had the car for 1.5 years and put 45k on it, so I'm familiar with refilling it. I was just confused over the reported 100% level when I know it's not.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

BDCCruze said:


> I've had the car for 1.5 years and put 45k on it, so I'm familiar with refilling it. I was just confused over the reported 100% level when I know it's not.


Yeah, having it say good until it hits 35% kind of sucks, but gives you plenty of miles to fill up. I took it to 50 miles this last time and it still said 4%. $12.50 to fill up at the truck stop by the way.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

BDCCruze said:


> I've had the car for 1.5 years and put 45k on it, so I'm familiar with refilling it. I was just confused over the reported 100% level when I know it's not.


when its cold, mine shows 35% when its full

or takes days to update after filling

does the gauge work that well? nope

is it an issue? nope....theres sooo much leeway, if someone were to run out of def, its totally on them


----------

